# Pictures of hedgehog bites



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi all! I thought I would just post 2 images (10 minutes apart, shows swelling) of my bite from Teddy tonight. Poor dear gets so scared every time we play somewhere new. Tonight was my carpet and he prefer his bright orange blankie at his dad's house 

While in no way am I suggesting biting is typical, much less this hard, I think it is something all hedgehog parents (especially prospective ones) should consider -- this might happen, despite the fact your hedgehog is actually really nice and has the potential to be a great pet inside (they are just scared). Teddy bites very often and is something we are working hard at correcting through tons of handling, love, and cuddles.

Hopefully "love hurts" stops being a reality for us :lol:

The photo album from Imgur:


http://imgur.com/y1zEI


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ouch!
What sharp teeth you have Teddy!


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh wow he has quite the nibble  I think it's great that you are being so forgiving and patient with Teddy. I'm sure over time everything will get resolved and you will no longer be on the menu . Good luck!


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

Maybe you just taste delicious? Lol


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

Nope, I am sure it is because he is afraid poor baby! And thanks for the other comments, guys!

Update: the bite is now a bruise. You heard that right. A *bruise.* Impressive little teeth!


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

Poor guy.... At least you know he has strong healthy teeth


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Haha oh no!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I present into evidence additional documentation of caretaker abuse.

Attached is an image (admittedly a bad camera phone, but still an image) taken a while after a nail clipping incident at the home of the Stormrider Rescues. Admittedly the incident happened over 2 years ago, but the abused party is just now coming forward.

Abusee reports that the hedgehog in question hated having her nails clipped and was very good at biting. The abusee failed to dodge a bite, and the hedgehog got skin, curled into a ball, and proceeded to gnaw on the trapped finger. Until such time that the hedgehog decided enough abuse was done and let go.

Image of finger & of accused are attached.


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh my goodness!!!! That finger! I can't imagine how much that hurt! If only hedgehogs understood we clip their nails for their own good! :lol:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

She was a well known biter. When she first arrived she would bite frequently. We worked on that and for the most part she stopped. But she would still bite when mad, and nail trimming made her mad. I think that particular night she had already told me enough, and I pushed to finish the foot, then failed to dodge the teeth. 

I've been nipped by many, but your images and this one are what I call proper bites.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Ouch!

Ichiro only bites me when he falls asleep on my belly and I try to pet him and he does not enjoy being woken... But I dodge most of them because he starts sniffing my fingers so I know it's coming and I just keep petting him until he gives up and then he puts his head in my hand and falls asleep again... I'm lucky


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

You are lucky you get warning. Teddy gives no warning. Luckily he is a scardey cat and lets go immediately but it comes out of nowhere. I am just trying to not react. If he learns biting is useless then hopefully he stops. I really want him to trust me one day.


----------

